# Dancing, clapping hands, solos......



## matthew11v25 (Feb 7, 2005)

This past Lord's Day my church (CMA) sang a song inwhich the chorus went...

"Open up the doors and let the music play
let the streets resound with singing
songs that bring Your hope
and songs that bring your joy
_dancers who dance_ upon injustice"

The music leader instructed in the middle of the song for everyone to dance (and many did...he has also said in the past while preaching that if anyone hear does not believe in tongues for todays use... they can leave). 

Also, what are some thoughts on clapping hands, solos, cheering for the use of congregational worship. (essentially "stirring" up the troops)


Question 1: Anyone have any thoughts on dancing in church, or have links to good articles (I am only interested in exegesis of scripture that could be helpful in looking at certain texts people qoute FOR dancing in church)?

Question 2: Thoughts on music leaders that instruct congregation to give "clap offering" to the Lord, or say "put your hands together" and clap with songs...also cheering, etc.

I understand that there have been threads on dancing 
(I checked some out). I also know that these topics are found in scripture (and qouted often by charismatics I have known) and that is why I am mainly looking for good articles expounding these texts.


----------

